# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  My new friend, Albino Horned Frog, Graboule !

## GRABibus

Hey;
so, here is my new pet :










Albino Horned Frog, bought today at a french pet store.
He/She was in very good conditions at the pet store, and he/she is very reactive and high feeding response at the moment. No stress at all in his/her new environment. Accpets already the tong with no problem.

Temporary enclosure : he/she is in a breeding box with some blond peat without fertilizers and with mineral water bowl.
Everything is in a 18x18x18 Exo Terra heated with a 75W heating cable.
Light is very smooth, ReptiGlo 13W UVB2.0, attenuated.

Let's hope everything will go well ! :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Looks good GRABibus!

----------


## GRABibus

I have a big doubt : is it an albino or a lemon lime ?

----------


## Louch

It's beautiful!!!

Oh, I wanna hug her/him XD

----------


## GRABibus

> It's beautiful!!!
> 
> Oh, I wanna hug her/him XD


Thanks !

----------


## GRABibus

Can you please tell me which type exactly he/she is ?
I thought about an albino, but I have a doubt.

I checked on internet to compare, but I still doubt  :Big Grin: 

Albino ?
Lemon lime ?
Lime green ?
Other?

Many thanks in advance.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Can you please tell me which type exactly he/she is ?
> I thought about an albino, but I have a doubt.
> 
> I checked on internet to compare, but I still doubt 
> 
> Albino ?
> Lemon lime ?
> Lime green ?
> Other?
> ...


Lol! GRABibus it is an albino. Lime green, yellow with green spots(Lemon Lime), and few other morphs are Albino morphs. As long as it has red eyes(and the eyes are red) it is an albino. It is a normal albino.

----------


## GRABibus

Thanks!
But I would like to know which morph it is.
Lime green ? Lemon Lime? Other ?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thanks!
> But I would like to know which morph it is.
> Lime green ? Lemon Lime? Other ?


There isn't a name for a regular albino other than Albino. They are normally yellow with some peach, green, pink, and red on them with red eyes.

Like this one.

----------


## Blaze1

Lol. 
Grifs correct definitely looks like a regular albino. Great lookin cranwelli

----------


## GRABibus

Today I made a first bath to clean her/him and to make her/him pooping.
Until now, she/he is a really good eater, accepts the tong and eats little pieces of canadian nightcrawlers, red runner roaches and crickets (Of course with calcium + vit D3).

Here is a feeding video during her/his bath : I liked the way she/he tried to catch this roach which bothered her/him  :Big Grin: 





I go on holidays end of next week and she/he won't eat during 10 days. This is why I feed her/him everyday until this date.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Today I made a first bath to clean her/him and to make her/him pooping.
> Until now, she/he is a really good eater, accepts the tong and eats little pieces of canadian nightcrawlers, red runner roaches and crickets (Of course with calcium + vit D3).
> 
> Here is a feeding video during her/his bath : I liked the way she/he tried to catch this roach which bothered her/him 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go on holidays end of next week and she/he won't eat during 10 days. This is why I feed her/him everyday until this date.


Hope you have someone to care for your frogs for those 10 days. You can't leave them uncared for, for that length of time. Someone will have to mist the enclosure, feed the frog, change its water, and spot clean for poop. Otherwise you will return home to a dead frog GRABibus.

----------


## GRABibus

Yes, someone will come to mist and remove poops.
For 10 days, no problem without food if well fed 2 weeks before. She/he won't die because she/he didn't eat during 10 days.
By the way, I have asked to this person to feed her/him with a dead pinky. This person never cared frogs before. I explained everything and hope it will go well.
I will remove the water bowl and mist a lot the substrate before leaving. I will add enough substrate so that she/he can burry of she/he needs to.

Maybe I should transfer her/him in his 18x18x18x Exo Terra before my holiday.
At least, the space will be higher and it will be better than a small breeding box if there are poops for some days.
What's your opinion?

For the Pyxie, she is burried since 4 days. She pooped just before and the substrate is pefectly clean.
She can stay easily one month without food, especially when she is burried.
Someone will mist the substrate during 2 days.

----------


## paul3col

Nice looking frog. If your friend has never fed a frog with a pinkie you should have backup food just in case. Mine ate pinkies in the store but I can't get him to take one.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yes, someone will come to mist and remove poops.
> For 10 days, no problem without food if well fed 2 weeks before. She/he won't die because she/he didn't eat during 10 days.
> By the way, I have asked to this person to feed her/him with a dead pinky. This person never cared frogs before. I explained everything and hope it will go well.
> I will remove the water bowl and mist a lot the substrate before leaving. I will add enough substrate so that she/he can burry of she/he needs to.
> 
> Maybe I should transfer her/him in his 18x18x18x Exo Terra before my holiday.
> At least, the space will be higher and it will be better than a small breeding box if there are poops for some days.
> What's your opinion?
> 
> ...


The Pyxi may be ok, but your Albino is basically still a baby. They require daily feedings to every other day. 10 days is far too long for one this young not to eat without some consiquences.

Moving into a new environment is stressful and may add more negative impact to your situation. How long before you leave?

----------


## GRABibus

I leave on next friday evening, french time.
Honestly, feeding won't be a problem to me. She/he won't die because of 10 days without feeding. I am sure of that. He/she will have eaten everyday during 10 days before. It will be ok.

But to avoid big consequences, the person who will come will try to feed the frog with a dead unfrozen pinky.

I am more concerned with poops and mist substrate.
I have let a written procedure to this person and explain how to change all the substrate of teh breeing box and how to mist.

I cross the fingers, but that shoudl be ok...

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I leave on next friday evening, french time.
> Honestly, feeding won't be a problem to me. She/he won't die because of 10 days without feeding. I am sure of that. He/she will have eaten everyday during 10 days before. It will be ok.
> 
> But to avoid big consequences, the person who will come will try to feed the frog with a dead unfrozen pinky.
> 
> I am more concerned with poops and mist substrate.
> I have let a written procedure to this person and explain how to change all the substrate of teh breeing box and how to mist.
> 
> I cross the fingers, but that shoudl be ok...


Ok then. The reason I asked when you leave is so you are around to monitor the frog if you do intend to move it into its permanent tank. This way you can monitor its stress levels before you leave to be sure it has adjusted well before you leave.

----------


## GRABibus

I still wonder if I could transfer in its new tank. Because it will be much bigger, then less infection probability.
But if it stresses a lot, it won't be good...
But this frog seems to have little stress.

I cross fingers.

If it becomes ill or dies, I will blame myself for weeks because it is a so lovely pacman....

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I still wonder if I could transfer in its new tank. Because it will be much bigger, then less infection probability.
> But if it stresses a lot, it won't be good...
> But this frog seems to have little stress.
> 
> I cross fingers.
> 
> If it becomes ill or dies, I will blame myself for weeks because it is a so lovely pacman....


Just try and have the person who is going to look in on it do what is needed. The misting, water changes, poop removal, even drop a few roaches in every other day or two. That will help a lot.

----------


## Blaze1

you should listen to all the advice grif is giving you, it won't be difficult for the person looking after your frog to feed it a couple roaches or crickets every other day.  When I leave town i have a 12 year old neighbor look after my frogs and she has no problem.

----------


## GRABibus

My frog sheds skin everyday since 3 days.
Humidity is ok (70 to 80%). Reptifogger and spray. Mineral water for spary and demineralised water for reptifogger.
Temp is 27°C to 28°C at day.
Substrate is blond peat without fertilizer.

Wha'ts your opinion ?

Could it be a health problem ? Can it be a too high acid level in blond peat ? (Ph is between 2,5 and 4).

I remember that my former cranwelli shedded also everyday after having hibernated in the same substrate and was very apathic.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> My frog sheds skin everyday since 3 days.
> Humidity is ok (70 to 80%). Reptifogger and spray. Mineral water for spary and demineralised water for reptifogger.
> Temp is 27°C to 28°C at day.
> Substrate is blond peat without fertilizer.
> 
> Wha'ts your opinion ?
> 
> Could it be a health problem ? Can it be a too high acid level in blond peat ? (Ph is between 2,5 and 4).
> 
> I remember that my former cranwelli shedded also everyday after having hibernated in the same substrate and was very apathic.


I would get rid of the moss and use Coconut Fiber. Acidic soil is not good for them to burrow into, but it is not uncommon for a baby or young juvnile to shed everyday or every other day.

Probably due to the acidity of the soil. I would swap it out.

----------


## GRABibus

I am worried.
Apathic, always shedding, and feeding response = 0

I swapped out the blond peat and put coco fiber in the breeding box.

I also decreased the temp from 28°C to 26°C to see if it helps.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I am worried.
> Apathic, always shedding, and feeding response = 0
> 
> I swapped out the blond peat and put coco fiber in the breeding box.
> 
> I also decreased the temp from 28°C to 26°C to see if it helps.


What kind of lighting are you using??

----------


## GRABibus

Reptiglo 13W UVB2.0 on which I attenuate the light. So it's not dark of course, but light is very "light"  :Smile: 

PS : 2 hours today playing with the tongue make her eating one red runner roach and one piece of nighcrawler...Since 3 days it is like this.
It was 2 minutes the first 3 days at my home.
Maybe she is not so much hungry (She ate everyday since she arrived...
I insist on the feeding because I leave for 10 days.
during those 10 days, as I said, someone will come take care of her and will try feeding with one dead pinkie.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Reptiglo 13W UVB2.0 on which I attenuate the light. So it's not dark of course, but light is very "light" 
> 
> PS : 2 hours today playing with the tongue make her eating one red runner roach and one piece of nighcrawler...Since 3 days it is like this.
> It was 2 minutes the first 3 days at my home.
> Maybe she is not so much hungry (She ate everyday since she arrived...
> I insist on the feeding because I leave for 10 days.
> during those 10 days, as I said, someone will come take care of her and will try feeding with one dead pinkie.


You can't use daylight bulbs for Albinos. UVA and UVB are bad for them. They can go blind and receive skin damage. Stop using the Repti Glo now. You can only use night time bulbs like Infrared and Moonlight bulbs for Albinos. Or a Ceramic Heat Emitter.

This is part of the problem. The frog is becoming seriously stressed from the light.

----------


## GRABibus

I think I didn't explain well.
The light is so much attenuated : it's quite dark !
And UVB 2.0 at 45cm has no effect. But as she doesn't receive the full light, no problem.
I put plates between the Repitglo and the top cover of the terrarium so that it is like she has 1W light only !
Be sure, she has no agressive light.
She had much more light at the pet store and ate much more.
I think it is stress a little bit and also the fact that she ate everyday since she is at my home (At the pet store shet ate 3 to 4 times per week).

----------


## GRABibus

Grif, I think it is linked to perpetual shedding.
This apathic behaviour I can see is linked to the fact that she sheds everyday.
At the moment, she is shedding..thi sis why she has a very bad feeeding response and slow appetite.
Question is : why does this shedding process disturbs her appetite so much ?...

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Grif, I think it is linked to perpetual shedding.
> This apathic behaviour I can see is linked to the fact that she sheds everyday.
> At the moment, she is shedding..thi sis why she has a very bad feeeding response and slow appetite.
> Question is : why does this shedding process disturbs her appetite so much ?...


Because they eat their shed skin.

Actually I think your frog might have some kind of skin infection. Could be fungal which they will shed many times trying to get the fungus off that is irritating the frog's skin. I cannot be sure because I can't see your frog doing this. Is the humidity correct? When I ask if the humidith is correct I want to know ambient air moisture. Not the substrate.

----------


## GRABibus

70% to 80%. Reptifogger is used above the breeding box.
Could it be that is to much moist ?
Should I stop the reptifogger ?

I remember my cranwelli was doing the same after hibernate....

WTF ???????

I reallly have no chance with pacmans...If I fail again here, this could be my last. I will change specie  :Frown:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> 70% to 80%. Reptifogger is used above the breeding box.
> Could it be that is to much moist ?
> Should I stop the reptifogger ?


Is it on a control unit or timer to shut it off or on constantly? If it is on constantly then this is most likely the problem. The moisture from the fog will condense onto the frogs skin and can cause them to shed excessively. You can't have the fogger on constantly like that. It just needs to turn on when the humidity drops too low.

Try placing it on a timer so it kicks on and off throughout the day. This may solve the problem.

----------


## GRABibus

It is on timer.
It sprays at minimum power during 30mns each 3 hours.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> It is on timer.
> It sprays at minimum power during 30mns each 3 hours.


This is strange because it doesn't make sense that you had the same trouble with your last Pacman doing the same thing. Omething is not quite right with your setup or your frog happens to have the same problem that your last pacman had.

When you get the chance. Look over your frog really well. Look for any redness of the skin or inflamation. It will be easily seen on an Albino. Any raised discolored areas or fuzzy areas. These are signs of external bacteria infections or fungal infections.

----------


## GRABibus

Yes, I checked this.
She has no red parts on her. I just tried to feed her some inutes ago and she ate one roach with the tongue with fast reaction  (The shedding is just finished).
It shows it is not a fungus or a problematic disease problem Grif, am I right ?

I will try to spray the fog of the reptifogger much more above her (So that she doesn't receive the spray directly on her body as until now) and I will change the timing : 30 mns each 4 hours. Let's see.

I leave tomorrow on holidays. The person who will come to take care of her wil let me know and I will see if she is recovering after my return.

PS : and 2 roaches more !

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yes, I checked this.
> She has no red parts on her. I just tried to feed her some inutes ago and she ate one roach with the tongue with fast reaction  (The shedding is just finished).
> It shows it is not a fungus or a problematic disease problem Grif, am I right ?
> 
> IU will try to spray the fog much more above her (So that she doesn't receive the spary on her complete body as until now) and I will change the timing : 30 mns each 4 hours. Let's see.
> 
> I leave tomorrow on holidays. The person who will come ito take care of her wil let me know and I will see if she is recovering after my return.
> 
> PS : and 2 roaches more !


I believe the frog is fine then. You will need to wait until the frog is completely finished shedding before offering food. Mine will not eat a lot after having shed so this may be why yours has less of a feeding response.

----------


## GRABibus

You are right.
But I will go deep in your hypothesis that this perpetual shedding may be due to the fog she receives on her entire body.
Maybe she will shed again tomorrow with again an apathic behavior...Except if it is due to too much fog on the body....

Now an earthworm ! omg she is hungry now...

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> You are right.
> But I will go deep in your hypothesis that this perpetual shedding may be due to the fog she receives on her entire body.
> Maybe she will shed again tomorrow with again an apathic behavior...Except if it is due to too much fog on the body....
> 
> Now an earthworm ! omg she is hungry now...


That is a good sign.

Do note that they will occationally slow down on the amount of food they eat. When not having a growth spurt the frog will not eat as much, but during a large growth spurt te frog will almost seem to never get full.

----------


## GRABibus

I will check if she still sheds so much when I come back end of May.
I cross fingers.
Thank you

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I will check if she still sheds so much when I come back end of May.
> I cross fingers.
> Thank you


You're welcome.

----------


## GRABibus

Back from Holidays, with a wonderful week in Club Med at Kemer (Turkey) !   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Some news of my Graboule :
One person came to take care of it : removing poops, changing substrate, mositing substrate and feeding with one pinky.
Everything went perfect (I was a little bit worried in Turkey at sometimes  :Cool:   )

I came back today : I change the substrate of the breeding box, she/he took a bath and pooped in it and she/he ate 5 medium locusts !
It seems ok.

Here are the pictures from today :

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Congratulations!! He/she looks good :Smile: . Seems that all has gone according to plan and you arrived home to your healthy Albino.

----------


## GRABibus

Hi,
since yesterday my pacman frog is burried in its breeding box.
I checked and she is sleeping (Closed eyes).
I am quite surprised because I never saw a baby pacman frog going under substrate to sleep.

Temperature is 27°C to 28°C
Substrate (Coco fiber) is moist.
Humidity is between 70% and 80%

How do I have to manage it ?

Ps : ok, she went out of substrate, to shed !
She/he sheds again everyday, as just before I left for Holidays.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hi,
> since yesterday my pacman frog is burried in its breeding box.
> I checked and she is sleeping (Closed eyes).
> I am quite surprised because I never saw a baby pacman frog going under substrate to sleep.
> 
> Temperature is 27°C to 28°C
> Substrate (Coco fiber) is moist.
> Humidity is between 70% and 80%
> 
> ...


I don't believe the shedding is an issue if the frog is growing. They do sometimes sleep with their eyes all the way closed. Not often, but they will.

----------


## GRABibus

I don't know also if it is an issue or not.
But today, she is "Brighting" again as before a shedding.
She doesn't want to eat as yesterday. 
Those daily sheddings make her/him a little bit apathic and with very very low appetite...This is quite strange...

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I don't know also if it is an issue or not.
> But today, she is "Brighting" again as before a shedding.
> She doesn't want to eat as yesterday. 
> Those daily sheddings make her/him a little bit apathic and with very very low appetite...This is quite strange...


Does she appear dry before a shed?

----------


## GRABibus

yes, a little bit.
Why ?

Don't you think some days or weeks in a breeding box with paper and water should help ?

----------


## GRABibus

> yes, a little bit.
> Why ?
> 
> Don't you think some days or weeks in a breeding box with paper and water should help ?


I succeeded to maker her/he eating, despite some efforts (2 medium locusts, 1 cricket and 1 red runner roach). I gave some multivitamins too.
I changed the substrate which was too much moist and I could see she/he is very active in the temporarly breeding box I put her/him while changing the substrate.
So, I think there is no disease problem according to me.

I will let her/him quiet because lot of stress today and will try to feed tomorrow evening.

Let's see what happens with this daily sheeding in the next days and weeks...

PS : I put the blond peat without fertilizers as substrate, because I don't have any more coco fiber and becaus eI am pretty sure this shedding process was not due to the blond peat...

I will post to inform about evolution in the next days or weeks.

----------


## GRABibus

New picture from today, after its daily shedding...



Today, again, she/he was apathic due to shedding preparation. She lower her/his feeeding response, but I succeeded in feeding her/him.
This frog is a mystery.
I put "off" the Reptifogger for the next days (Which put fog just above the breeding box) to check if it helps .

I will find the reason of this excessive shedding !!!

----------


## GRABibus

Despite this f.....g daily shedding, she/he still eating so much...Everyday 5 or 6 insects (Locusts, roaches, crickets) or little earthworms.
I am going to reduce a little bit, and feed 3 times per week maximum now.








The face makes me thinking about a male...

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Despite this f.....g daily shedding, she/he still eating so much...Everyday 5 or 6 insects (Locusts, roaches, crickets) or little earthworms.
> I am going to reduce a little bit, and feed 3 times per week maximum now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big is the frog SVL? Should start getting Nuptial Pads at about 3 inches. If there are no pads it is probably female. Skull shape does look somewhat male, but looks can be deceiving sometimes.

----------


## GRABibus

What do you mean by SVL ?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> What do you mean by SVL ?


Snout to Vent Length.

----------


## GRABibus

> Snout to Vent Length.


Don't forget I am french  :Big Grin: 

Snout to vent ?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Don't forget I am french 
> 
> Snout to vent ?


How long is the frog from the tip of it's nose to it's butt. Lol!

----------


## GRABibus

I didn't measure yet. I will do it at next substrate cleaning, on next Sunday.
An estimation should be 2 inches.

----------


## GRABibus

Since 3 days, my Graboule cries during the night !
Even  if there aren't nuptial pads yet and even if the frog is very young (Between 2 and 3 months years old), we can say it's a male ??

----------


## GRABibus

Who doubted my albino is a male ?  :Frog Smile:

----------


## GRABibus

Some new pictures :

----------


## iano

As I told you on the other mesage board, very nice frog, I will let you know when I'll purchase mine, and show you my installation before the purchase. Is it possible to show us your installation ? It would be appreciated.

----------


## GRABibus

Hi Iano !
Welcome on Frogforum  :Embarrassment: 

In fact, Graboule is still in what I call a "Growth enclosure". The advantage at the moment is that it avoids stress because it it small and covered and it can be cleaned easily and rapidly. Before any transfer in a terrarium, I want to be sure that it is completely healthy. Everything goes fine at the moment, despite this daily shedding process which seems not to be an issue after long discussions with GrifTheGreat. It eats very well, defecates 1 to 2 times a week, poops seem normal, and he is reactive when I have to manipulate him, so a lot of good signs !





As you can see :
- Graboule is in a breeding box (30cmx20cm)
- 6cm coco fiber inside
- This breeding box is in an Exo Terra 18"x18"x18"
- A heating cable 75W from HydroKable is fixed on 2 faces of teh terrarium and helps in getting 77F to 82,4F during the day
- A ReptiGlo 13W UVB2.0 is used with the dedicated Exo Terra "Compact top" 45 x 9 x 20 cm. Light is attenuated a lot with some plates put on the top of the terrarium just below the lamp. It is an albino, so light is really not a must.
- Heating cable and Compact Top are plugged on a Lucky Reptile Thermo Control Pro 2.
- Day/night cycle for light is 13h/11h.
- A Reptifogger from ZooMed is used to maintain humidity level between 60% to 85%.

I will build the final enclosure (Exo Terra 18"x18"x18") end of July I think.

----------


## GRABibus

Hi,

I built the Graboule's terrarium today :





















- Exo Terra 18"x18"x18"

- Heating with câble "HydroKable" 75W fixed on 3 sides

- Light isdone with ReptiGlo 13W UVB2.0, attenuated a lot.

- Substrate : coco fiber

- Fake plants

- Water dish Exo Terra

- ReptiFogger





And Graboule discovering his new environment :












Hope everything will be ok !

----------


## Hypnotic

Think you made a mistake, "Light isdone with ReptiGlo 13W *UVB2.0*, attenuated a lot.",  Can't use UVB for an albino pacman.
Looks like a very nice setup though, lucky little frog  :Big Grin:

----------


## GRABibus

No problem with ReptiGlo UVB2.0. The light is attenuated with some plates put on the top of the terrarium just below the lamp.
And also, UVB2.0 is 40cm above the frog => Then no UVB's are received at this distance.

----------


## Hypnotic

Ah, great to hear that! Graboule looks like a very healthy boy, I'm curious though, how much do you feed him in an average feeding? (I'm asking for my friend, who's male pacman is undereating currently.)
My female Hypno eats about 4-5 big locusts per feeding on average.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Looks great GRABibus!!!

----------


## GRABibus

> I'm curious though, how much do you feed him in an average feeding? (I'm asking for my friend, who's male pacman is undereating currently.)
> My female Hypno eats about 4-5 big locusts per feeding on average.


Actually, I feed him 2 to 3 times per week. But I will go to 2 times per week very soon, this is sufficient.
I try to feed with much different preys

Each meal is made of 2 to 4 of following preys :
Nightcrawlers 
Dubia roaches.
Bimaculatus crickets
Locusts.

I give also 1 baby mouse per month.

+ Calcium + vit D3 + multivitamins

----------


## GRABibus

Hi,
since 2 or 3 weeks now, my albino is more and more reluctant to eat certain preys.
I noticed that he doesn't like anymore : locusts, Dubia roaches and mices....
Also, he is really reluctant with the tong feeding, even with dead mices...

The only prey he eats well is nightcrawlers.

I don't really understand how he could change his feeding habbits in a such important way that he eats only one type of prey now !!

he was a great eater until 2 or 3 weeks, eating all preys moving in front of his face...

What is the strategy ?
To feed him less and to not offer nightcrawlers during a certain period in order to force him eating other preys (Crickets, locusts, roaches and mices) ?

Did you notice also these kind of changings in feeding habbits from your side ? How did you manage ?

Thank you.

----------


## GRABibus

If some of you could tell me how to manage this ?

He doesn't accept anymore :
Dubia roaches
Locusts
Crickets
Mices...

I can't believe it.

He only accepts nightcrawlers...

Did you already see such feeding behaviour ? How can a pacman refuse all insects and mices, that he accepts 2 weeks ago as a great eater ?

If I only feed my pacman with nighcrawlers all his entire life, will it be ok ? No carency problem ?

Should I insist with Dubias, locusts and without giving nightcrawlers during a certain period so that I can hope he eats again insects at the end ?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> If some of you could tell me how to manage this ?
> 
> He doesn't accept anymore :
> Dubia roaches
> Locusts
> Crickets
> Mices...
> 
> I can't believe it.
> ...


He can eat Night Crawlers for his entire life.

----------

